
Black Friday Is Right: Our Relentless Consumption Is Trashing the Planet - sus_007
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/nov/22/black-friday-consumption-killing-planet-growth
======
yequalsx
The most pro-environment thing a person can do is to not have kids. There are
way too many people given the level of consumption that people desire.
Something has to give and it eventually a price will be paid unless world's
population decreases to a reasonable level.

~~~
SamPatt
On the flip side, what could be more valuable than giving rise to a new
consciousness?

~~~
rad_gruchalski
If you have children and you enjoy raising them, maybe that's the most
valuable thing in the world. What I've seen so far, it changes your life
completely. It turns your life around, the child is the main focus. It costs
lots of money, time and effort which one can put in other places. And even if
you try raising them well, you have no idea what this consciousness is goign
to grow up into. You have no guarantee that you will have good relationship
with them. It's a huge gamble, basically. Is it really worth it? I guess it
depends on the person.

~~~
rad_gruchalski
Not even mentioning, we have no idea what this planet is going turn into
within the next 50 years, from what is observed, it probably won't be nice.
Does one really want them living in such a world?

